
Goldman Sachs has a problematic plan to keep its tech talent around - donohoe
http://qz.com/130420/goldman-sachs-has-a-problematic-plan-to-keep-its-tech-talent-around/
======
mathattack
An open question - does this move to Open Source increase anyone's likelihood
to work there? My impression is there are reasons for and against working at
GS, but their commitment to Open Source isn't on either list. Thoughts? Am I
wrong?

------
walshemj
So what of course they will want to keep trade secrets secret Google is not
(for good reasons) going to tell every one what the various algorithms that
rank pages are.

This appears to be an astro turf job to try and paint Aleynikov as doing for
the open source community instead of getting done for nicking trade secrets -
what next will his mum pay a doctor to diagnose him as autistic.

~~~
yanofsky
If you haven't read the Vanity Fair article mentioned, you should.
[http://www.vanityfair.com/business/2013/09/michael-lewis-
gol...](http://www.vanityfair.com/business/2013/09/michael-lewis-goldman-
sachs-programmer)

Here are some damning excerpts:

"“Did you take the strats?” asked one (meaning Goldman’s trading strategies).
“No,” said Serge. That was one thing the prosecutors hadn’t accused him of."

"McSwain [the FBI agent] later conceded that he didn’t seek out independent
expert advice to study the code Serge Aleynikov had taken. (“I relied on
statements from Goldman employees.”) "

"the F.B.I. had not sought help from someone who actually knew anything at all
about computers or the high-frequency-trading business"

~~~
hablahaha
The Vanity Fair article made me sick to my stomach. I feel so, so bad for
Serge. Too little, too late.

------
mbubb
There is a misunderstanding here - this is not any different than how most
companies use github.

~~~
mbubb
[https://github.com/Quartz](https://github.com/Quartz) \- I guess this is 100%
of their codebase....

